# Scuola



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Luglio 2009)

*Undicietrenta di Roberto Cotroneo*

*Le ronde didattiche della Gelmini*

Ho terminato di leggere, da un minuto, l'intervista che il ministro Gelmini ha rilasciato al quotidiano "La Stampa". Un'intervista a commento del fatto che quest'anno il numero di bocciati nelle scuole dell'obbligo e nelle scuole superiori è altissimo. Come è altissimo il numero dei bocciati per un 5 in condotta. Il ministro Gelmini è stupefacente, e probabilmente ha una scarsissima idea di cosa sia davvero la didattica, e di cosa debbono fare gli insengnanti. Il ministro Gelmini dice frasi a casaccio, tipo: è arrivato il momento di premiare il merito. Oppure: basta con la cultura del 68, con il 6 politico, il 18 politico, etc.
Ora, senza voler essere né eccessivamente ironico e neppure aggressivo, vorrei intanto togliere di mezzo un primo punto. Il 68, il 6 politico, il 18 politico... Sono passati 41 anni dal 68, i ragazzi che sono oggi a scuola sono figli di gente che ha anche meno di 40 anni, e che può pensare al 68 come a una cosa per nonni. Perché è così. Un ragazzo che prendeva il 6 politico nel 68 oggi ha più di 60 anni. Ed è ora di finirla di ritornare a storie seppellite dai decenni.
Riguardo invece al problema del merito, la faccenda si fa molto seria. Lo sanno tutti, tutti i professori onesti e in pace con la propria coscienza: ogni bocciatura, qualunque bocciatura, è una sconfitta del docente. Soprattutto quando parliamo di ragazzini di 12 o di 13 anni. Il merito torni all'univeristà, dove invece viene spesso e allegramente dimenticato. I professori di scuola media inferiore e superiore dovrebbero sapere che di fronte a uno studente che non riesce, c'è nella quasi totalità dei casi, una incapacità didattica e una incapacità maieutica, una scarsa sensibilità a capire dinamiche e problemi, uno schematismo e un egoismo che un docente non può permettersi di avere. Bocciare una mare di ragazzini di 13 anni non vuol dire ristabilire l'ordine, con le ronde didattiche dei professori, significa fallire come sistema scolastico di un paese.
E i risultati degli scrutini di questi giorni, figli della riforma Gelmini, sono un fallimento del sistema scolastico del nostro paese. Ma non sono un fallimento dei ragazzi. Semmai dei docenti ottusi che trovano più semplice mettere i 5 in condotta, dei programmi vecchi della scuola, dell'incapacità a insegnare davvero, dello scarso aggiornamento di buona parte del corpo docente, della noia che prende questi ragazzi ad ascoltare lezioni improbabili. Altro che merito. Ma di quale merito parla la Gelmini. Ma non sia ridicola.
http://www.unita.it/rubriche/cotroneo


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Luglio 2009)

*cara Persa*

che  aggiungere....ahinoi
troppe ne avrei da aggiungere, ma lo stato pressorio me lo impedisce. 

devo stare buona -

l'italia l'ha voluta e ce la becchiamo tutti.


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Luglio 2009)

mi chiedo come un insegnante sensato abbia voglia di continuare a svolgere il suo lavoro con responsabilità e coscienza.

io mi farei trasferire alla scuola materna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> mi chiedo come un insegnante sensato abbia voglia di continuare a svolgere il suo lavoro con responsabilità e coscienza.
> 
> io mi farei trasferire alla scuola materna.


 Basta lavorare come si è sempre lavorato fregandosene di circolari imbecilli...


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Basta lavorare come si è sempre lavorato fregandosene di circolari imbecilli...


Ma se tagliano ore, e accorpano insegnamenti come si fa a svolgere bene il lavoro?


----------



## Miciolidia (17 Luglio 2009)

aspetta Persa, io mi riferisco alla scuola media inferiore..non so che accada da te.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Luglio 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> aspetta Persa, io mi riferisco alla scuola media inferiore..non so che accada da te.


Accade anche alle elementari, ma da me no perché siamo scuola "a rischio" e hanno mantenuto l'organico.
Ma io intendevo di non farsi condizionare dalle idiozie sul merito... e la condotta ...e di non cedere alla soluzione sanzionatoria...per non eludere la questione di COME dev'essere la scuola.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (18 Luglio 2009)

*un'altra opinione*

18/7/2009

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non fa male riperete un anno

	
	
		
		
	


	
















MARCO ROSSI-DORIA





Arturo ha fatto settanta giorni di assenza ed è entrato altre quaranta volte alla seconda ora. Chiara non si è presentata a oltre metà dei compiti in classe e si è detta impreparata a interrogazioni programmate, due volte su tre. Antonio non ha mai terminato un impianto elettrico che non andasse in corto. 

Emilio ricompra il quaderno dieci volte l’anno e ognuno ha al massimo quattro esercizi in fila, fatti male. Gianni ha riso tutto l’anno dei compagni che consegnavano i pezzi rettificati alla frazione di millimetro, litiga col prof sostenendo che la macchina a definizione numerica sbaglia, e quando gli si chiede di provare a vedere con il calibro prende a usarlo come strumento di percussione. 

Enza risponde urlando a quasi ogni domanda riguardo a quel che ci si aspetta da lei. Nunzio si diverte a scrivere sui muri e non la smette di prendere in giro prof e bidelle. Carlo sta sempre zitto. Daria non riesce a stare ferma. Gigi quest’anno non è mai venuto a scuola. Letizia non ha risposte a nulla. Emiliano ha picchiato due volte un ragazzino del Senegal più piccolo perché «è un negro schifoso». Antonio si diverte a strappare le pagine del libro di chi gli siede vicino. A Franco si è proposto di fare ore in più per imparare a leggere senza sillabare e non è venuto più. E sono davvero in troppi, nella classe di Monica a Reggio Calabria come in quella di Marco a Torino, a sapere troppo poco per poter vivere con dignità in questo nostro mondo. 

Dietro ogni bocciatura - e ben oltre il numero dei bocciati - spesso non c’è più, come era un tempo, la «impreparazione» in questa o quella parte del famoso «programma» ma la mancata acquisizione di quel minimo sapere che ti rende cittadino; e non c’è solo maleducazione o svogliatezza ma spesso disagi, fragilità e sofferenze veri, che riguardano la crescita equilibrata delle persone e non soltanto la riuscita a scuola. 

Però ben venga il «giro di vite» che ha portato all’aumento dei bocciati agli esami di maturità e dei ripetenti per cattiva condotta. Non fa male ripetere un anno, al momento giusto, se non hai appreso neanche ciò di cui oggi non si può fare a meno o se ripeti comportamenti inaccettabili. E i docenti ti bocciano quasi solo in questi casi. 

Ma ben venga soprattutto perché da qualche parte si deve pur riprendere a educare. Il mondo adulto italiano ha troppo a lungo fatto finta di proteggere i nostri ragazzi e, in realtà, ha impedito loro di respirare la libertà effettiva, quella che si acquisisce insieme all’esercizio della responsabilità. Infatti - a scuola come in famiglia e ovunque - abbiamo troppe volte rinunciato alla fatica di mantenere le regole, presidiare i limiti, dare onore al merito, mostrare ogni volta le possibili vie di uscita dai normali fallimenti e le ragioni delle frustrazioni, rimarcare la serietà delle prove. Tutte cose indispensabili alla crescita. 

E non va bene ripetere che la società è ormai fatta così; o che il cattivo esempio è diffuso o che viene dall’alto. È vero. Ma si deve pur riconoscere che vi è stata una sorta di eclissi della tenuta educativa generale verso le nuove generazioni: siamo più deboli, incerti, incostanti nel prendere posizione chiara circa le azioni di chi cresce - verso le cose, se stessi, gli altri; e nell’assumere il compito di sanzionare e premiare. Forse per mancanza di generosità: non li vogliamo fare crescere, abbiamo timore che prendano il nostro posto. Così abbiamo tutti sottovalutato - dalle stanze dei palazzi, al salotto di casa, ai corridoi delle scuole - la funzione simbolica e dunque educativa dei nostri gesti verso chi viene dopo di noi, funzione senza la quale è davvero arduo trasmettere da una generazione all’altra le disposizioni emozionali e le capacità riflessive, decisionali e operative da cui tutti dipendiamo. 

Perciò il ripristino del limite è certamente condizione necessaria. Ma non è sufficiente. In ogni azione educativa esiste un rapporto strettissimo, sia fattuale sia simbolico, tra regola e offerta di opportunità. L’una acquista senso grazie all’altra e viceversa. Questo significa che la scuola - mentre diventa più rigorosa - deve finalmente uscire dal vicolo cieco della standardizzazione, del dare a tutti sempre la stessa cosa, in modo indifferenziato. Invece deve offrire le opportunità a ogni ragazzo di meglio sviluppare tutte le sue parti. Certo, questo vale innanzitutto per le parti più deboli della società. Per le centinaia di migliaia di ragazzini, ancor oggi più italiani che stranieri, che vengono da famiglie povere e povere di istruzione e che partono svantaggiati. Tanto è vero che sono sempre loro la stragrande maggioranza dei bocciati e di coloro che non finiscono la scuola. La scuola pubblica è nata per loro. Li si deve riconquistare. 

*Ma la scuola deve e può fare di più, davvero per tutti. Perché ogni ragazzo - povero o ricco - ha parti più deboli da sostenere; al contempo, deve poter coltivare le proprie parti forti, l’inclinazione e il talento; e deve anche intraprendere l’avventura di esplorare le parti di sé non ancora conosciute. È per questa missione innovativa che ci mandiamo i nostri figli - dai tre ai diciotto anni. Perciò: la scuola riprenda pure a bocciare ma fornisca anche maggiori possibilità a ciascuno. E la politica la smetta di sottovalutare la fatica e la complessità del compito che la scuola si assume ogni giorno e di lesinare denaro. Perché a imparare si impara ovunque. Ma non c’è un altro posto dove si può dar senso a quel che si apprende, dove le generazioni convivono fuori della famiglia e dove genitori e insegnanti possono mettersi intorno a un tavolo e ricostruire, insieme, le funzioni educative.* 

Maestro elementare, dal 1994 al 2006 insegnante di strada nei Quartieri Spagnoli di Napoli, da venti anni si occupa della formazione di docenti sulle metodologie di contrasto della dispersione scolastica.http://www.lastampa.it/_web/cmstp/t..._blog=25&ID_articolo=6185&ID_sezione=&sezione=


----------

